# Nikon and/or Canon Lenses on an Olympus?



## Schmidtn' Image (May 26, 2010)

I have an Olympus E-510 body and am curious if Nikon or Canon lenses will fit it.


----------



## leftypony (May 26, 2010)

I don't believe so ...  but someone much wiser than myself will come along soon


----------



## usayit (May 26, 2010)

Nikkor and Canon manual lenses or autofocus?


----------



## Schmidtn' Image (May 26, 2010)

Either manual or autofocus.


----------



## usayit (May 27, 2010)

Directly attaching any non-Olympus mount glass to that camera is not possible.

Autofocus via an adapter, I doubt it or the functionality is going to be extremely limited.   At least for EOS lenses, the aperture diaphragm is electronically actuated and thus you'll be stuck shooting wide open all the time.  Definitely, autofocus will not be operational.  I believe current nikkors will be the same way.

For manual lenses, there are also adapters.  Again, there are limitations.  I've seen FD canon adapters for use on the Olympus  4/3 format.  There's no way to automatically stop down the lenses, so you'll have to do it yourself manually.  Some adapters will enable focus confirmation, most do not.


In general, stick to the lenses that are designed for the system.  For most people, adapting lenses as a cost effective way to get more glass is not going to work for them.   For those like me that do it specifically as an interest, then it works but we are well aware of the limitations and don't mind.


----------



## Dao (May 27, 2010)

I think if you really want to use Canon or Nikon lens,  change the camera body maybe more economical.


----------



## Don Kondra (May 27, 2010)

Adapters are available, you will have to manually focus and manually adjust the aperture.

Adapter for Nikon lens to Olympus 4/3 E330 E410 - eBay (item 330437231991 end time Jun-25-10 01:29:13 PDT)

No different than using an OM lens on a digital body.

Cheers, Don


----------



## Schmidtn' Image (May 27, 2010)

Thank you very much guys. I think I'm going to get an adapter because manually adjusting the lense won't bother me too much.


----------

